# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Los promotores de la hidroeléctrica reversible piden el agua a la CHE

## sergi1907

La petición de concesión del agua del Ebro para la central de más de 2000 megawatios de potencia muestra la voluntad de los promotores.

Los promotores de la multimillonaria inversión en el embalse de Riba-roja d'Ebre han pedido a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) la concesión de agua para hacer realidad el proyecto. Este era un paso imprescindible para demostrar la voluntad de los promotores, el nombre o nombres no han trascendido, de sacar adelante la inversión, cifrada entre 1.500 y 2.000 millones de euros.

El proyecto anunciado el año pasado propone la construcción de uno o dos embalses artificiales en el término de La Fatarella, a una cota superior a los 400 metros de altura. Entre el actual embalse de Ribarroja y los pantanos artificiales se excavaría bajo la montaña una serie de túneles para unir las dos láminas de agua. En estos túneles se ubicarán las conducciones de impulsión del agua así como la maquinaria necesaria y las turbinas para generar energía eléctrica.

Los pantanos artificiales permitirían acumular agua del Ebro impulsada en horario nocturno, cuando la tarifa es sustancialmente más barata que de día. Cuando las necesidades energéticas lo indicaran, se turbinas en el embalse original generando, así, energía.

De hecho, este tipo de centrales, llamadas hidroeléctricas reversibles, actúan como almacenes de energía que pueden utilizarse según la demanda. En este línea, la proximidad del polo eólico de la meseta de la Tierra Alta-aunque no completado-facilita la viabilidad de la inversión.

Proyecto modificado

Fuentes consultadas por el Diario aseguran que los promotores presentaron una primer anteproyecto a la CHE. El organismo de cuenca introdujo enmiendas y los promotores habrían presentado un segundo anteproyecto con las enmiendas incorporadas.

El nuevo anteproyecto podría suponer una ligera dimensión a la baja del proyecto que, en un inicio, estimaba una potencia instalada de 3.000 megavatios-equivalente a tres reactores nucleares-y una inversión de 2.100 millones de euros, que ahora también se habría reducido. El calendario de obras una vez obtenido los permisos era, inicialmente, de cinco años.

El nuevo plan de cuenca del Ebro avala el proyecto
El nuevo plan de cuenca del Ebro, aún pendiente de Aprobación definitiva por parte del Consejo de Ministros, no es ajeno a la macroinversió prevista en el municipio de Riba-roja de Ebro y una iniciativa similar proyectada al término de la población de Mequinenza. El Diario ha podido constatar que el plan de cuenca redactado por la Confederación Hidroeléctrica del Ebro (CHE) apuesta por estas esta área para ubicar grandes centrales hidroeléctricas de carácter reversible. Así en uno de sus anexos, el plan destaca la potencialidad del desarrollo de este tipo de central «en la zona delimitada por los grandes embalses de Mequinenza, Ribarroja y Flix». «Los saltos reversibles son fundamentales en la garantía y seguridad del suministro eléctrico del sistema peninsular», se insiste en uno de los anexos. El área descrita es donde se localiza "la mayor garantía de recurso hídricos con fines energéticos», se añade. «La potencialidad de los saltos reversibles crea sinergia con el gran desarrollo posibles de la Energía eólica, ayudando a resolver los problemas de gestión que presenta este tipo de energía", concluye el plan de cuenca.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/noticia.php?id=7757

----------


## perdiguera

No sé si será un bluff, si no lo fuese sería una inversión importantísima para una zona bastante deprimida. Y por agua no iba a ser.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sé si será un bluff, si no lo fuese sería una inversión importantísima para una zona bastante deprimida. Y por agua no iba a ser.


Esperemos que no lo sea, desde luego es una inversión tremenda.

----------

